# good places to stay in Memphis?



## anneag (Mar 15, 2008)

We are thinking about spending a weekend in Memphis for our 20th wedding anniversary.  Do any of you have recommendations about where to stay, where to eat and what to do?


----------



## tombo (Mar 15, 2008)

The Peabody Hotel is the best ( www.peabodymemphis.com ). Book a room as far in advance as possible as they sell out most weekends. I think you can cancel if you reserve way in advance with no penalty (check with them for terms).  It is an old, classic resort, which has been maintained and decorated wonderfully. The rooms are very large and have ceilings which are very high (12 feet I think). The lobby bar and restaurants in the Hotel are all fantastic. If they still have it, the Sunday champagne brunch is wonderful with a great variety of food.  The view of downtown and the Mississippi river from the open roof is a must see. The hotel is in the heart of downtown within walking distance of all the shops and restaurants in the area. I am not sure if they still have it, but if they have a honeymoon special (or romance pkge), it is a good deal. A lot of people get married there.

The Peabody is also world famous because of the ducks. Every morning the ducks (which stay on the roof in a penthouse pen) ride the elevator down to the lobby where they walk the red carpet to the fountain where they spend the day swimming. In the afternoon (I think 5 pm) they get out of the fountain and walk the red carpet back to the elevator. Whether you stay at the Peabody or not, do make sure to see the ducks walk the red carpet in morning or afternoon.

The Rendezvous Restaurant about a block or 2 away has great ribs. A lot of people like them dry rubbed, but I like them a lot better with Bbque sauce. Try them both ways. This place can get crowded  so see if they accept reservations, but it is worth the wait for a table if they don't. In front of the hotel are horses and carriages waiting to take you on a romantic tour of downtown. Also a short walk away is a dock where you can board a large Paddlewheel riverboat to cruise on the Mississippi river for a nice afternoon sightseeing session, or a romantic dinner cruise. Also whether you are an Elvis fan or not, a tour of Graceland will not dissapoint. You get to walk through his home, his private planes, and see his perfect cadillacs and sports cars.


----------



## anneag (Mar 16, 2008)

*Peabody*

Thanks for your info.  I looked up the Peabody.  It looks really cool!  Too bad it is so darn expensive!  I wasted more time yesterday surfing the net trying to find the best deal.  Do you know of other hotels on beale street that would be nice to stay in?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tombo (Mar 16, 2008)

What dates are you planning on being there, and what price range rooms are you looking for?


----------



## Jami (Mar 19, 2008)

*Memphis Hotels*

As a Memphian I can give you several suggestions. 

First of all the Peabody is a great hotel and very much worth going to the lobby for people watching and relaxing. However, the regular rooms are typical of an older "classic" hotel. They are slightly smaller than say a Hampton Inn or Holiday Inn, but nice nonetheless. Saying that there are a lot of decent hotels and some extremely nice hotels in downtown.

Here is my list.

$$$$
The Madison - about four blocks or so north of beale street. Right off of Main Street.
The Peabody - Fantastic lobby and is connected to several very nice to fun and decent restaurants.
The Westin - Just south of Beale (say 100 feet). Completed summer of '07. This is across the street from the NBA arena and is where most of the NBA teams stay.

$$$
Hampton Inn - Busiest Hampton Inn in America I've heard from the folks at the Peabody. Almost always booked far in advance for most weekends. about 50 feet north of Beale Street.
Residence Inn - About three blocks north of Beale.

$$
Renaissance Inn - Next to the Peabody
Holiday Inn - Next to the Peabody
Comfort Inn - About 6-7 blocks north of beale. Usually a pretty good value.

Then there is a Wyndham and Marriott that are both about 8-10 blocks north of Beale Street. Never known anyone to stay in them but I'd recommend the Marriott if you stay in one because of it's better location across the street from the convention center and one the main street trolley line.


----------



## jercal10 (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally I would avoid downtown Memphis. Pick some other city!


----------



## urple2 (Mar 19, 2008)

anneag said:


> We are thinking about spending a weekend in Memphis for our 20th wedding anniversary.  Do any of you have recommendations about where to stay, where to eat and what to do?



I stayed at the Westin, right off of Beale street. It was a little pricey but right out the door onto Beale. Check their website. They run specials/packages at times. 

Great food and drink and music right out the door of this hotel.

Going to Graceland is close and was very nice.


----------



## Jami (Mar 21, 2008)

*Where to eat*

Here are my ideas on where to eat downtown. (Downtown has the best restaurants -with the exception of a few about 4-5 miles away in Midtown and further out in East Memphis)

Spindini - Extremely popular modern italian restaurant. Make reservations it's always packed. Located on South Main.

Encore - Great Chef, great restaurant. Jose Gutierez has a sleek euro-american style restaurant. Simple menu with foods that just pop. Never had a bad meal here. Located on Second Street in the Peabody Place Complex. Always booked on weekends so make reservations.

Circa - Best wine list in the city. Small new restaurant on Main Street with a great menu. Small - make reservations.

Chez Phillipe - never eaten here but it's always the highest rated restaurant in Memphis, it's Mobile 4*. Located in the Peabody, has a french american menu. Small so make reservations

A few notable others are Felicia Suzannes on Main St., Stella on Main St., Capriccios in the Peabody, Pearl's Oyster House on South Main. Sauces is a fun little restaurant - younger crowd. Majestic is a great restaurant that is very fairly priced and has a very good atmosphere, they seat a lot so dinner is usually no problem if you don't have reservations - located on main St.

If you just want a great burger and onion rings try Hueys across from the Peabody. Fantastic Fried Chicken at Gus's on S. Front Street.

As far as what to do I'd take the Chevy tour. I forget the name but a guy drives you in his 57 chevy to all of historical Memphis spots. I've heard it's really good. If you can't get this there are some old busses that a tour company has that always look fun.

For some people Graceland can be a dissapointment, it's in a run down area now and the house isn't really that big. But it's a cool thing to do once. 

Visit our AAA ballpark. The cards AAA team plays here and its a very nice way to enjoy an afternoon, try the BBQ nachos - but get them early they sell out by the 6th usually.

Take a walk around harbor town. One of the original new urbanism communities. There are 3-4 small restaurants and a lot of shaded streets to just walk around for a little while to get some fresh air. Located on the North side of downtown across the auction street bridge and near the pyramid.

Ornamental metal museum is actually kind of cool. Just south of interstate 55downtown and on the river.

Gibson Guitar Factory - right of Beale.

Mud Island - it's okay cute little layout and info on the MS river.

Brooks Art Museum is pretty good - It's not that large but usually has a good collection or two come through. About 4 miles away in Midtown.

Small Farmers Market April - Oct in the South Main area downtown on Saturdays is always fun.

There are more things but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 22, 2008)

Awhile back _johnmfaeth_ posted this list of things to do in Memphis:

1) The Ducks of the Peabody Hotel - the hotel has a collection of ducks (yes the bird) which live in a suite upstairs.  Every morning they come downstairs to the lobby to the fountain and every evening they are escorted back through the lobby for the elevator ride "home". It is amazing to see and they walk in single file. Call the hotel for exact times.

2) Corky's BBQ is one of the best BBQ joints in the world. A must do.

3) Graceland - I have driven past, not an Elvis fan, but any fan would love the tour.

4) Downtown has some interesting shops and was revitalized in the 90's. Not large, you can walk the entire area.

Get a rental car.  Otherwise you are just a prisoner of your hotel.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 22, 2008)

For lodging rates, check out bidding for travel.  Priceline may have the price point you wanted.


----------



## anneag (Mar 24, 2008)

Well thanks you guys!  I haven't been on in a few days & look what I've been missing!  We booked a room at the Madison.  The Peabody was $345 a night -- out of my price range.  They only had the concierge level left for that weekend.  

We were so close to getting four days in a condo in Fort Lauderdale, but between our children's schedules and the price of plane tickets it didn't work out.  I did, however, join redweek in the meantime.  

I'm looking forward to our weekend!  I just hope the weather is nice.


----------



## anneag (Mar 24, 2008)

jercal10 said:


> Personally I would avoid downtown Memphis. Pick some other city!



Well...we live in St. Louis & we needed a place that was within driving distance - didn't want ozark area, didn't want chicago, didn't want Kansas City...any suggestions???


----------

